# Tecumseh 5hp power sport throttle/governor linkage/spring assembly



## mark41481 (Dec 30, 2011)

I picked up a used go-kart from a yard sell for my son. It was not running but I thought no problem as I have worked on B&S engines without a problem however this Tecumseh is giving me a bit of a hard time. I cannot figure out the throttle and governor linkage& spring assembly. The link and springs were in a bag tape to the go-cart so I have no starting point and absolutely have had no luck in figuring it out. The throttle cable was also disconnected. I could really use a photo or diagram. I purchased a Tech service manual but it really didn’t help as it references them as they are already in place. Any help would be great!


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

You need to locate the engine numbers and look up that engine here. You should think about replacing that engine with a different brand like Briggs & Stratton or Honda. Tecumseh went out of business then was bought by somebody and parts (except tune up) are hard to get.


----------

